

Ask HN: is there still a place for a consulting company? - tamersalama

There are many 'hobby' ones, but few professional-grade.<p>How to differentiate? How to  paint ourselves out of the corner?<p>Edit: word clutter
======
sp4rki
I don't see the "Consulting Company" being in any way a prominent force in the
software industry any more, but on the other side "Individual Consultants"
(the good ones) will probably continue to thrive and make big bucks as long as
they keep the appearance of being a force to be reckoned on their specific
niche.

